# Any chance Tivo will add channels like silicon dust hd HomeRun?



## dred (Nov 25, 2018)

Will Tivo add cable streaming channels like Silicon Dust's HD HomeRun Premium TV service? I would like to keep my Tivos around but I plan on cutting cable soon and would like to see Tivo add these channel options the same way Silicon did. I didn't think it was possible due to legal issues but they are doing it so Tivo please add this feature. It would be an additional revenue stream for Tivo. That way Tivo would not have to beg the other services to make apps and just sell its own channel package.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'd like to see this, but it's probably one of those things they won't do for fear of offending their cable company partners.


----------



## jtashiro (Dec 30, 2015)

Like this idea, would go for it if pricing was competitive with ability to pick and choose channels! Silicon Dust offering is quite limited for the price tag, compared to Hulu Live and DirectTVNow in my opinion.


----------



## Darrell Patton (Jul 19, 2018)

I did like the way HDHomeRun Premium integrated the local channels with streaming channels.
Too bad it went away.


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

Well now Amazon just added Philo to its live guide or it is coming soon.Philo Adds Support for the Fire TV Channel Guide - Cord Cutters News wish Tivo would do this as well.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Sort of...

-With the ability of Amazon to add packages of channels to their offerings. We already have 2 Amazon packages. A 3rd could be Amazon local.

-TiVo seems to be basing their newest software development on Android integration.

-TiVo OTA can get anything that an antenna picks up.

I think what I'd like to see is a device that can be connected to your antenna or cable port that would emulate a known lineup. Or a unique lineup that is dependent on that one device that TiVo could channel map.

Think about it like deregulation of the phone industry. Coupled with a nationwide rollout of 5G networks. That device could be independent of cable too.

I'm sure TiVo has a better grip on what's rolling out, or what may be planned. I'm still hopeful that TiVo's innovative side is gearing itself for the future.


----------



## JimT48 (Jun 8, 2019)

rdrrepair said:


> Sort of...
> 
> -With the ability of Amazon to add packages of channels to their offerings. We already have 2 Amazon packages. A 3rd could be Amazon local.


The third is already here with Amazon Recast. It works very well with an antenna and as stated above, it integrates the Philo channels into its guide.


----------

